# Using Jungle Labs parasite clear.



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Instructions are somewhat vague and I'm unfamiliar with a few of the ingredients in this specific medication - I've been told it's a good product, I'm just wondering how I should dose it, i.e. one dose every 24 hours? One dose then wait 4 days to do a water change? One dose, then 25% water change 24 hours and dose again, repeat for how long?

Anyone with experience in using this medication?


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

I am presently treating my entire tank (as only 1 fish not eating).

As per instructions: *Careful which fish not to treat with this product * not sure call 1-800-357-7104 www.junglelabs.com (USA toll free # - accessible in Canada also). 
I called them re: should I feed fish or not. Answer: can feed or not feed.

1. Do a 25% water change 1st

2. Drop 1 tablet for each 10G of water, 
**if tank size is over 40G or, if soft and/or acid water with low alkilinity disolve the total amount of tablets needed for the tank size. ie. 30G tank = 3 tablets as 1 tablet per 10G.

3. You can repeat the treatment up to 2x after 48 hrs after last treatment (up to 2 repeat treatments) = 3 total depending on results. Ensure you do another 25% wc before each treatment.

Not an expert so you would have to post again if no change in your situation after 3 treatments.
Read re: Anchor worms, fish lice - repeat up to 3x using once a week with 25% wc.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Well first of all what fish are you treating and why?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I used this medication (repeatedly) when facing something in my tank -- bloat? internal parasites? I never did get a good handle on the diagnosis, but some fish stopped eating and all of these eventually died. I lost four peacocks before it stopped. I treated the main tank, lost three, caught the fourth and treated in a hospital tank repeatedly. He never started eating again and I eventually euthanized him. Since I don't know what was happening, I can't necessarily blame JPC, but it was not useful to me at that time . . . For what's that worth.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm treating a 180 gallon due to a small 3-4" Pearsi having some white stringy feces and exhibiting a dark colored dress, as well as unnatural hiding and shyness and ignoring food for the last two weeks now.

My nourisatti has since started to lose his appetite and develope stringy feces. Although I don't see which fish I'm treating and why is of any consequence to the proper use of this medication for curing internal parasites.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Are the fish eating the food, mouthing and spitting it or refusing to eat all together? If so (not eating and or mouthing) you could be dealing with bloat. I'm not sure Jungle-P.C. will treat it or not. Really you'd want to use Clout or Metronidasole to treat clout...

I'd ask cichlidaholic or Robin for further (and more detailed) advice if it is bloat you are dealing with.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

It's not bloat - the fish would have become distended by now, it's beginning to show a sunken stomach.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> It's not bloat - the fish would have become distended by now, it's beginning to show a sunken stomach.


Bloat victims don't necessarily have to be bloated...


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

I currently am treating my 55 gallon with this medicine for bloat. I have never dealt with this fish disease before, but we have used this medicine for hexamita, which worked wonders for our fish. Since bloat is parasitical (from my understanding). Good luck!


----------

